
Modifying Events with the Google Calendar API - mondgott
http://opensourceprojects.org/python-modifying-events-with-the-google-calendar-api/
======
7ewis
I made a web app that shows meeting room availability using the Google
Calendar API and Python with Flask.

Was considering writing a blog post and putting the code on GitHub if people
would be interested?

~~~
stefanpie
I am definitely interested in something like this, please let me know if/when
it goes up.

~~~
7ewis
I probably won't have time until next weekend unfortunately. Not sure how long
it takes for threads to get locked/

The code probably needs a bit of a tidy up too - I'm sure there's a much more
efficient way of doing it. But it works :)

------
lytedev
Man, I remember horribly displaying events for an org's website by writing my
own horrible iCal parser to extract the events. That sucked. All the different
repeating event types caused all kinds of awful bugs. I need to look into this
API!

------
mondgott
also you can check this [http://opensourceprojects.org/spark-tcp-streaming-
example-wi...](http://opensourceprojects.org/spark-tcp-streaming-example-
without-kafka/)

